# Western / fisher white iso module



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

I have 2 used white lable modules that were tested at the local fisher dealer a few years ago . Both work but 1 has if i recall a marker / turn circuit dead . The other was all good . 

They have been sitting on my parts pile and need a new home . I would let the pair go for 300 shipped OBO . 

Let me know if you wana deal thanks . I have great feedback on many forums and 100% on ebay . So buy with confidence. 

Sold as is no guarantee on used old stock parts .


----------

